# LOWRIDER SLANG



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

we got people on here from all over the world so lets hear the slang that you use 

to talk or describe anything and everything that has to do with lowriding.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

gate


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

six fo


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fuk lowridrs


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:|


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

tre


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2010, 12:11 AM~18657509
> *gate
> *



all gate no wieght


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

chickas


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

lets go i know we got more out there,.,.i can go all night but dont wanna be the only mofo,.,. :biggrin: 


  this is the best slang right here


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Spokes ,Locs ,chippers , strokes, standing 3 , and my personal fav HYNAS :naughty: :boink: :worship:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Sep 25 2010, 12:45 AM~18657617
> *Spokes ,Locs ,chippers , strokes, standing 3 , and my personal fav HYNAS :naughty:  :boink:  :worship:
> *



wires..

diffrent strokes for diffrent folks


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

streched , boxed , pancake , dog leg , single , double , square , dipped , leafed :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 25 2010, 01:14 AM~18657702
> *:uh:
> *



MAKIN MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

fully strapped haha 

smashin tha bumper

d's , z's, 

chinas lol

damn that shit is buckled !!!


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

chipper


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lolow


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MUSTARD AND MAYONAISE = VOGUES


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ching-changs


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

split belly....


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Licks
sticks,
and bricks. :biggrin:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

SCRAPIN & PANKAKIN....LAYIN & PLAYIN...TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

A couple of my favorites Glasshouse and fishbowel.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DRAGGIN ASS = REAR END SCRAPPING THE PAVEMENT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

shit is useless without saying what it means :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2010, 12:32 PM~18659012
> *shit is useless without saying what it means :thumbsdown:
> *


NO SHIT


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

*Riding Lion* - Front end tipped up, back end dropped.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

dog pissin -3 wheel the rear corner


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

Wally Doggin - smoking crack in your lowrider.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn ap you must be bored :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Supremes :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 25 2010, 09:56 AM~18659143
> *Wally Doggin - smoking crack in your lowrider.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2010, 10:32 AM~18659012
> *shit is useless without saying what it means :thumbsdown:
> *



so take it upon yourselft to write out the definition for us,.,.

thanks homie


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Sep 25 2010, 11:00 AM~18659162
> *damn ap you must be bored :biggrin:
> *



hahahha i was on a good one last night homie,./,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 25 2010, 07:49 AM~18658339
> *ching-changs
> *



ey homie wat does that mean


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 10:08 AM~18659217
> *hahahha i was on a good one last night homie,./,.,.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 25 2010, 07:49 AM~18658339
> *ching-changs
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 01:09 PM~18659224
> *ey homie wat  does that mean
> *


Chinas


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *illstorm  Today, 11:18 AM
> Licks
> sticks,
> and bricks. *



Hitting the switch
Hopping Measuring sticks
Batteries :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

my shit is hot as fuck homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lotion
Guts
Dialed in
Juiced
Lifted
Gates
Floating
Curb Rash
Tuck
to name a few


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 25 2010, 12:44 PM~18659428
> *my shit is hot as fuck homie
> *


DENA SERVES ALL HOPPERS.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 25 2010, 04:17 AM~18657710
> *fully strapped haha
> 
> smashin tha bumper
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

bending corners-riding around, cruising.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 25 2010, 12:53 PM~18659493
> *Lotion - HAPPY TIMES IN THE RIDER BY YOURSELF
> Guts - INTERIOR
> Dialed in - GETTING TEXT MESSAGE THAT LOCAL BANGERS GONNA SHOW OUT
> ...


 CLARIFIED


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 25 2010, 11:30 AM~18659347
> *Chinas
> *



hahaha,.,.

batts,.,.-baterries


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 25 2010, 12:19 PM~18659636
> *CLARIFIED
> *



haha you a foo homie..,.  

gates - pumps

keep em comin


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 01:22 PM~18659643
> *haha  you a foo homie..,.
> 
> gates - pumps
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hydros-hydraulics

hydro-


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

strokes=cylinders


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Slammed


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Scrapping


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 25 2010, 09:54 AM~18658853
> *DRAGGIN ASS = REAR END SCRAPPING THE PAVEMENT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

cutty-cutlass


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18660286
> *Scrapping
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

perect difination of SCRAPPING


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

LINC-LINCOLN


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 25 2010, 12:12 AM~18657515
> *six fo
> *


that is slang for a 1963 impala


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

CUTE FACE OR BABY FACE-

lincoln town car 95-97


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 25 2010, 03:31 PM~18660434
> *that is slang for a 1963 impala
> *




hahahaha

six tre


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

real g = regal


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Diamond in the back sunroof top diggin the scene with the gangsta lean.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 25 2010, 01:56 PM~18659143
> *Wally Doggin - smoking crack in your lowrider.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


best one :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

big daddy,.,.1981-1989 cadillac fleetwood 4 door


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

big body-93-96 lac


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 25 2010, 04:48 PM~18660848
> *Diamond in the back sunroof top diggin the scene with the gangsta lean.
> *



church :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

bucket = what you driving.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 26 2010, 12:08 AM~18662549
> *bucket  = what you driving.
> *


Don't you drive that red roadmaster in off topic? :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

beat or muzic, - audio system


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 26 2010, 11:13 AM~18664961
> *Don't you drive that red roadmaster in off topic?  :uh:
> *


thats impossible. how would anyone drive in off topic? ....fucking idiot!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Brains blown out = convertable


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Dz or Dayton's=any chrome rim with 100 spokes


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

talking about people that don't know rims^ lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 25 2010, 10:56 AM~18659143
> *Wally Doggin - smoking crack in your lowrider.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

lowmie=lowridin homie


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

oh! and l dawg=eldarado caddy


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 25 2010, 09:55 AM~18659136
> *dog pissin -3 wheel the rear corner
> *


dog leggin doofus! :uh:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Sep 26 2010, 10:55 PM~18668166
> *Brains blown out = convertable
> *


 :nono: :nono: =sunroof


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 26 2010, 08:28 PM~18668542
> *dog leggin doofus! :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Loaded


Car has weight.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

juiced=car/truck has hydros  

Bagged=car/truck has airbags


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Sep 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18669304
> *Loaded
> Car has weight.
> *



heavy-car is loaded- car has weight


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

D'z to me alwas have been and always will be daytons,.,.

i turned on the radio a while back bcuase i had no cd's in the rider and i heard

THROW SOME D'z on that bitch by that richboy rapper guy.,.

so i was like cool,.,.then i saw the video  :angry:  

:uh:


----------



## llsunnyday3074 (Sep 21, 2010)

split belly ?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 26 2010, 11:28 PM~18668542
> *dog leggin doofus! :uh:
> *


i was dog pissen and 3 wheelin when u were in kindergarden youngin :buttkick:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 27 2010, 12:32 AM~18669246
> *:thumbsup:
> *


no chearleading here homie :thumbsdown:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 27 2010, 01:05 AM~18669662
> *D'z to me alwas have been and always will be daytons,.,.
> 
> i turned on the radio a while back bcuase i had no cd's in the rider and i heard
> ...


now this shit is the truth


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 26 2010, 11:05 PM~18669662
> *D'z to me alwas have been and always will be daytons,.,.
> 
> i turned on the radio a while back bcuase i had no cd's in the rider and i heard
> ...


x72 :uh: 

BACK BUMPER
lOCKED UP
DUMPED 
BUMPIN
BULL DOGGIN
LAYED OUT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what it do ?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 27 2010, 03:54 AM~18670735
> *no chearleading here homie  :thumbsdown:
> *


well the truth is true....so getcha shit tagetha then lomie cuz rite now ur :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 27 2010, 08:50 AM~18671771
> *x72  :uh:
> 
> BACK BUMPER
> ...



BULL DOGGIN?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 27 2010, 09:36 AM~18672111
> *what it do ?
> *



wat it do :biggrin: 

65+ HOMIE


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 27 2010, 03:05 PM~18673242
> *well the truth is true....so getcha shit tagetha then lomie cuz rite now ur :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


na homie its not the truth...the topic is "Slang" from where u come from fool so get your facts straight newbie. there aint no wrong answers, shit is called differnet names in different places. get your facts straight kid. i remember when u first got on here and u didnt know shit about cylinders or setups or anything. askin all kinds of basic ?'s i didnt school u but it was obvious u didnt know shit. and know u wanna run your mouth now. shit is a joke


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 27 2010, 12:52 PM~18673576
> *na homie its not the truth...the topic is "Slang" from where u come from fool so get your facts straight newbie. there aint no wrong answers, shit is called differnet names in different places. get your facts straight kid. i remember when u first got on here and u didnt know shit about cylinders or setups or anything. askin all kinds of basic ?'s i didnt school u but it was obvious u didnt know shit. and know u wanna run your mouth now. shit is a joke
> *



good way to put it.,,.yeah peopel lock in ur slang frm where u from,.,.

and lets not take nothing personal bcuzz we on da internet so fuck it


:biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

can some one define 

BELLFLOWER for me


some say its a type of car

others say its exaust system or,.,.,..


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Sep 27 2010, 12:52 PM~18673576
> *na homie its not the truth...the topic is "Slang" from where u come from fool so get your facts straight newbie. there aint no wrong answers, shit is called differnet names in different places. get your facts straight kid. i remember when u first got on here and u didnt know shit about cylinders or setups or anything. askin all kinds of basic ?'s i didnt school u but it was obvious u didnt know shit. and know u wanna run your mouth now. shit is a joke
> *


first of all mutha fucca im not yo kid second of all u how u gon let a simple chuccle on a quote get ta a nerve in ya? so mutha fuccin wut!he called u doofus fa not knowin his slang.....i throw a thumbs up emoticon cuz thats the way i always hear the shit....dogleggin not not dawg pissin. now bra on him callin u a dumbass thats on yall personal u look like a dumbass rite now fa takin it this far asshole,it wus only a fuccin comment!did i say n e thing bout cha family?if i did then my appollogies but i dnt think neither he or i did so quit cryin and lets keep this shit all about lowridin and growth.and yeh its alot i dnt kno that u mite,ok thx fa ya help but if u wanna b a gurl about the shit i meeeeeaaannn u really dnt have ta comment on shit i asked.and those rite there bra r my fact and i do belive they str8 so u have a blessed day and wipe ya tears lomie we here fa u,. :loco:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

4/13/1977 do tha math.................... no kid!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

mofo- mothafucca- = motherfucker

mofos-mothafuccas- =motherfuckers


sum mofos b 3 wheelin n hydro hittin


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18674591
> *mofo- mothafucca-  = motherfucker
> 
> mofos-mothafuccas- =motherfuckers
> ...


thats ebonics :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 27 2010, 02:50 PM~18674594
> *thats ebonics  :uh:
> *


yeah it is but it does got to do with lowridin homie,.,.thats how most cats talk out here,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

dime brizzle=fine ass woman,


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 27 2010, 05:29 PM~18674436
> *first of all mutha fucca im not yo kid second of all u how u gon let a simple chuccle on a quote get ta a nerve in ya? so mutha fuccin wut!he called u doofus fa not knowin his slang.....i throw a thumbs up emoticon cuz thats the way i always hear the shit....dogleggin not not dawg pissin. now bra on him callin u a dumbass thats on yall personal u look like a dumbass rite now fa takin it this far asshole,it wus only a fuccin comment!did i say n e thing bout cha family?if i did then my appollogies but i dnt think neither he or i did so quit cryin and lets keep this shit all about lowridin and growth.and yeh its alot i dnt kno that u mite,ok thx fa ya help but if u wanna b a gurl about the shit i meeeeeaaannn u really dnt have ta comment on shit i asked.and those rite there bra r my fact and i do belive they str8 so u have a blessed day and wipe ya tears lomie we here fa u,. :loco:
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:uh: n e wayz chirped up=alarm on the car.cant get my shit cuz its in the garage chirped up or chirped out


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 26 2010, 12:33 PM~18665063
> *beat or muzic, - audio system
> *



or: got bumps


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Sep 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18669304
> *Loaded
> Car has weight.
> *



or: riding with a fat chick :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

STRAIGHT LACES=NON-CROSSED LACED SPOKE WHEELS.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 26 2010, 08:03 PM~18668930
> *:nono:  :nono: =sunroof
> *


not where im from!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tacoed=Bending the lip of a rim all to hell


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Guts=Interior of a vehicle


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

shine and reclyine=sittin bak doin u,like rite now im shinin and reclynin uffin: uffin: uffin: ya dig!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 27 2010, 10:53 PM~18679059
> *Tacoed=Bending the lip of a rim all to hell
> *



haha good one.,.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

K/O or K/O's=Referring to a individual Knock off or a whole set of wire wheels


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 27 2010, 01:44 PM~18673507
> *BULL DOGGIN?
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 27 2010, 06:53 PM~18675648
> *or: got bumps
> *


or bumps in the trunk


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 AM~18680656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha ok cool

we call that mean tuck out here,.,.

nice regal does it get up,,..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 28 2010, 11:59 AM~18681874
> *hahaha ok cool
> 
> we call that mean tuck out here,.,.
> ...


not mine, just an example, this is mine


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 AM~18680656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can c why the bull dog! nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Sep 28 2010, 12:12 PM~18682399
> *not mine, just an example, this is mine
> 
> 
> ...



oh ok cool,.,.thats a nice blue :


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 28 2010, 10:27 PM~18686693
> *oh ok cool,.,.thats a nice blue  :
> *


thats a real clean LS


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

biscuit--biscayne-belair


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

out here we moslty say """keep it pushin"""---west coast area--

and i have read a couple cats from the east coast say""kick rocks"""

i laughed the first time i heard that,.,.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Sep 28 2010, 08:27 PM~18686693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

get up=how high the car hops


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Slip slidin whippin an dippin .. Actin a fool in the street! 

Skatin... Gettin them 13's slidin back an forth "fishtailin"


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 29 2010, 08:40 AM~18691558
> *Slip slidin whippin an dippin .. Actin a fool in the street!
> 
> Skatin... Gettin them 13's slidin back an forth "fishtailin"
> *



bigbody lacs are one of the best for fishtailin


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

blowing the brains out-moonroof install


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

calilac-- :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ridin deep=more than average,cant ride deep no mo really bcuz the lawz=police,is sweatin=harrassin the whole hood=neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 29 2010, 03:35 PM~18694678
> *ridin deep=more than average,cant ride deep no mo really bcuz the lawz=police,is sweatin=harrassin the whole hood=neighborhood :biggrin:
> *


hella well put lol!

Maybe im late but 

"Thangz" Gorgeous wire spoke rims, better known as "Dayton's" "Zenith's" or even some times refered to as "China's", etc :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 25 2010, 12:14 AM~18657529
> *fuk lowridrs
> *


yo stupid ass took the time to look up a lowrider website, create an account to it, find an avatar, write out a **** ass signature.... to say fuck us? 

Where'd you earn your DICCgree??

-PS, now i repent for my words!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 29 2010, 03:46 PM~18694755
> *yo stupid ass took the time to look up a lowrider website, create an account to it, find an avatar, write out a **** ass signature.... to say fuck us?
> 
> Where'd you earn your DICCgree??
> ...


wutchu said!x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where do they come from? :wow:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Swang : Slappin the gas and switch, to make that btch bend(strike a pose if you will! :biggrin: )


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 29 2010, 03:48 PM~18694767
> *wutchu said!x2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: where do they come from? :wow:
> *


"New Zeeland" apparently! He must feel safe being on the other side of the globe talkin like that to cats like us.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2010, 10:32 AM~18659012
> *shit is useless without saying what it means :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 lol!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"ASS" or "ALL that Ass!" = A very high rear lock up


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 26 2010, 09:03 PM~18668930
> *:nono:  :nono: =sunroof
> *


x2 u killin it!

just "Rag" = drop top


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Sep 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18669304
> *Loaded
> Car has weight.
> *


and the weight would beeeee?????? come on yall! break it down!

Loaded = Added weight such as Lead Bars, Bricks, un-needed extra batteries, and even Sand Bags(still!)


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Skirt'n!" : 
Droppin it all the way down and smashin the funk off!!

-Like, "Ya homie skirted the funk out.. when 1x came!"

"1x" : Cops


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 26 2010, 10:05 PM~18669662
> *D'z to me alwas have been and always will be daytons,.,.
> 
> i turned on the radio a while back bcuase i had no cd's in the rider and i heard
> ...


Ya i took that ish hella direspectful. Cats always stealin from the west coast!!!!

"D'z" will FOREVER belong to Daytons aka Daytonaz!!

how the hell you gonna try and change a word thats been used for 1 specific reason for over 25 dang years!? SHiz, ma momma knows wth D'z stand for! Shiznits been on reserve forever :angry:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 27 2010, 02:50 PM~18674594
> *thats ebonics  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Im crying laughing right now!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

smah out=leavin, me and the homiez fenna smash out.........u can dip=(go along) if u want.then we gon pic up some tiger headz=(ho'z especially dicc succaz)and takem to the notel=(hotel) or takem to the honey comb hide out=your crib or a crib ta cheat at :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 29 2010, 04:13 PM~18694951
> *smah out=leavin, me and the homiez fenna smash out.........u can dip=(go along) if u want.then we gon pic up some tiger headz=(ho'z especially dicc succaz)and takem to the notel=(hotel) or takem to the honey comb hide out=your crib or a crib ta cheat at :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Cuuuzzzz, i hope u come to the super show man, yo ass coo as a mug. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"The other woman" : 
Your Lowride

"B1tch is bad" as in "Damn that b1tch is bad/sexy!!!" :

A top notch Lolow wit all the trimmingz you cant stop lookin at aka "A Show Stopper"
uffin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Served":
Lost the hop

"187" 
Killin/destroying tha bumper


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 29 2010, 04:05 PM~18694911
> *Ya i took that ish hella direspectful. Cats always stealin from the west coast!!!!
> 
> "D'z" will FOREVER belong to Daytons aka Daytonaz!!
> ...



hahah fo real,.,.

i think my mom knows your mom,.,.hahaha


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Lotion"

Somebody get it! Yall laggin and im doin too much! I know what it is but come on yall! :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dana Danaz=Dayton's


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 29 2010, 04:28 PM~18695078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Cuuuzzzz, i hope u come to the super show man, yo ass coo as a mug. :biggrin:
> *


thx bra i try ta b,mannn i would luv ta get to that sho,but im all the way in ky ,waitin on my g-ride=lo-lo=lowrider ta get done  we gon kic it tho uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:ya dig!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

STRAPED- BOXED- FULLY WRAPED - REINFORCED


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

CUT- HAS HYDROS


VIRGIN--- NEVER BEEN CUT, NO HYDROS


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

SICK--BADASS


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KILLING IT----REAL NICE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

batt= switch extension


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

FRESH- CLEAN


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

CRUISER---STREET CAR


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

GBODY- MONTE CARLO'S CUTLASS REGAL GRAND PRIX ALL FROM 78-88


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

choppin it up=talkin wit my lomiez,,, im sittin here choppin it up wit my lomiez


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

BOX---REFERRED TO A CAPRICE FROM 90S AND DOWN

BUBBLE--- 91+ CAPRICES

BUBBLE LINC-- 98+ LINCOLN


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

BABY LINC---2 DOOR LINCOLN COUPE FROM THE 80S


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

chopper=machine guns automatic,,they came thru and hit the whole hood wit the chopper


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TRUCHA---STAY ALERT 

CHOTA---COP-PIG


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

JUICE UP -----CHARGE BATTERIES OR INSTALL SWITHES ON CAR

SWITCHES---HYDROS


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ASS UP---BACK OF CAR RAISED AND FRONT DROPPED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

tippin = riding around


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TRANNY----TRANSMISION


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

hang=ta turn on 3,,when u get to the lite hang a rite,when u make that rite then hang a left and that should take u ta slang rd.once u get on tha rd. the slang doctor is on the rite go in and ask for docter slang  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

DIPPIN---HITTIN SWITCHES WEN CRUSING


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

post up = hang out


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

NO POS WOW----TRU THAT


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

L.I.L.---LAYITLOW.COM


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

CHOP TOP---WEN U CUT THE TOP OFF UR RIDE AND IT LOOKS LIE A VERT BUT PERMANETLY


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 09:26 PM~18697824
> *NO POS WOW----TRU THAT
> *


grindin=hustlin,tippin=sellin d


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

VERT---CONVERTABLE


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 09:28 PM~18697836
> *CHOP TOP---WEN U CUT THE TOP OFF UR RIDE AND IT LOOKS LIE A VERT BUT PERMANETLY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 30 2010, 12:28 AM~18697838
> *grindin=hustlin,tippin=sellin d
> *


NO POS WOW


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

SIMON---ALRIGHT,OK,YES,


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TAPIN OUT----GOING TO SLEEP............ILL CATCH YALL LATERZ


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

belly rub=lowrider scrapin my low low luvs a belly rub :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

GETTING DOWN----HES DOING A GOOD JOB


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

FACE LIFT----NEW MAKE OVER


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18697863
> *TAPIN OUT----GOING TO SLEEP............ILL CATCH YALL LATERZ
> *


tapin out=gettin his/her ass whooped and wanna quit,,he was beatin ol boy ass then dude started throwin those blows=jabbs dude tapped out. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

72s 88s 96s 100s-REFFERING TO WIRE COUNT ON UR WHEELS


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

koppin deuces=some one talkin shit bout what they gon do and then when the time comes they dont do shit,dude said he was gon murk meh,but when i asked him bout it he said im koo i was just mad.so then he got split==head or mouth busted :biggrin: :


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

GATOR MOUTH- REFFERED AS WEN U GET THE ROTATION THE HOMEBOY BEFORE U LEAVES THE BLUNT ALL WET....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 09:27 PM~18697826
> *L.I.L.---LAYITLOW.COM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

rubba bandz=skinny ass tirez


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

DUKIE SAMICHING EATING BITCH----WEN UR BREATH SMELLS LIKE SHIT, POP A TICTAC


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 30 2010, 12:37 AM~18697964
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 09:37 PM~18697958
> *GATOR MOUTH- REFFERED AS WEN U GET THE ROTATION THE HOMEBOY BEFORE U LEAVES THE BLUNT ALL WET....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: gator mouth! i like that one :biggrin: i kno alot of them sumbitchez


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ILL CATCH YALL LATER HOMIES


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 30 2010, 12:39 AM~18697985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: gator mouth! i like that one :biggrin: i kno alot of them sumbitchez
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

peace bra! stay low and safe,fam fa life


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Big Gangsta" :
Big Body Hopper

"Killer" :
Always hits back bumper given major inches.

"Pancake":
Goin all 4 up and down

"Bunny Hoppin":
Gettin all 4 off the ground repeatidly.

"A motha fucca": Impala with skirts, booty all the way to the ground, making you wanna look up it!

"See-Saw": Making front and rear of ride dip and rise in reverse directions of each other.

"C-Saw" , "C-Bully" or "C-Saw Bully": Crenshaw Blvd!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Rider":

One who NEVER STOPS dippin Lolow's, and not just showin up to shows, but actually being in the streets AND USIIIING your hydro's.

Driving up, lowring the body only and parking = VOID!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

I see ya'll didnt get "Lotion" still.

"Lotion" :
Glossy Flossy Clear Coated up Paint.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18697459
> *thx bra i try ta b,mannn i would luv ta get to that  sho,but im all the way in ky ,waitin on my g-ride=lo-lo=lowrider ta get done  we gon kic it tho uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:ya dig!
> *


ahh 4sho!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Broke"
A hydraulic set up part broke and will have to be replaced. Unlike "Chipping" which refere's to a quicc on the spot reparable part.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

bunny hoppin=hoppin dwn the street,=streetfrog=dancin car jumpin all fo tires off the ground


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nose up= 2 or more vehicles competing against each other to determine whos got more inches hopping


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18702411
> *Nose up= 2 or more vehicles competing against each other to determine whos got more inches hopping
> *


house call---to take ur ride to sanother dudes house and start to hopp


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

oooh some more GOOD stuff! I love the action slang!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

sail on=coastin


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good ones


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

correct me if im wrong on some of these but ive been out of the game for a min lol..

Game=depending on the conversation ..lowrider talk it would mean being out of the lowriding scene for a while.. 

lock it up=hydros all the way up

link basket= Lincoln

Raggalac= Caddy=Cadillac

Ranfla= car (spanish word)

glasshouse= 70's Impala 

curb checked= wheels with lip damage 

paint drippin= nice paint job 

flowssin= nice ride

a lick! = a good deal


nice refresher homies! thanks


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Sep 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18707469
> *correct me if im wrong on some of these but ive been out of the game for a min lol..
> 
> Game=depending on the conversation ..lowrider talk it would mean being out of the lowriding scene for a while..
> ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Goldbacks= centergold wire wheels... gold spoke wire wheels


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wrapped- fully reinforced frame  

Putting in work- working on car

BMH- Black magic hydraulics

TTT- TO THE TOP


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Wet= glossy paint, looks wet.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

FULLTIME....= this is our life. Not a hobby or a sport. Just everyday living 110%


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

"hater" - someone who speaks the truth


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

Firme- nice,cool sick


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 30 2010, 10:58 PM~18708393
> *"hater" - someone who speaks the truth
> *


Damn! hard hitter! :biggrin: 

but it could also be one who hates ON the truth(which is much more common!)
Like all the people that lose hops and still lie and say they won infront of camera's and witnesses.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18708355
> *Goldbacks= centergold wire wheels... gold spoke wire wheels
> *


never heard "backs" just 1's


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Triple Golds"
... now this one might cause a lil war, cuz people for the longest been mixin this one up.

Im from where it started dammit so i say its the Dish1, the Spokes 2, and the KO's 3(which makes triple) ALL *EACH* being gold plated.

Southerner's seem to think its just gold somewhere on the Dayna with a 3 wing KO

And some others think its All of it being gold plated 3x over.

--Hopefully no war cracks over it cuz no one even uses that phrase anymore.
I might rarely pass an OG at a show that says it when he see's some.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 30 2010, 11:43 PM~18708621
> *"Triple Golds"
> ... now this one might cause a lil war, cuz people for the longest been mixin this one up.
> 
> ...



triple gold hub-spokes-ko's

i call em gold centers,.,.

gold daytons would be all gold for me,.,.

or gold chinas .,.lol,.,.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Cali Hopper, busted up car with no bumper or header panel smashed to shit


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 12:00 AM~18708679
> *Cali Hopper, busted up car with no bumper or header panel smashed to shit
> *



cali hopper, doing major inches and serving evrything and everyone


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

^
:uh: 


shotgun special, hardtop no post 4 door.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 1 2010, 12:12 AM~18708740
> *cali hopper, doing major inches and serving evrything and everyone
> *


x2 homie. you forgot the originators and kings of all classes!!

aint nothin dumber than a wanna be dissin its creator.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 12:00 AM~18708679
> *Cali Hopper, busted up car with no bumper or header panel smashed to shit
> *


bring yo a$$ to the super show wit that ish! and make yo self known! MY NAME IS OTIS ALLEN aka REPENTANCE KNOWN ALL OVER THE STREETS OF VEGAS AND O-LOC in L.A.,CALIFORNIA

somethin tells me you from the mid-west...........................cuz thats all yall fools ever say cuz u cant do what we do. If yall are gonna keep gettin mad cuz we traveling 500+ miles to keep takin yalls trophies home, then stop throwing shows! 

PS- Please forgive me if i took it the wrong way. Because Cali rides get like that cuz thats how we get down, 1000%! Bangin to tha fullest!! It takes PUTTING IN WORK to even get that far!

Read the sig homie, if its cute u aint doin ish wit it! We dont just pull up and park in Cali, we pull up ON FOO's! How you think the WEST WAS WON!?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*"On Dimes"

"Skatin"*


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

hatin-jelousy=crab mentality wantin ta bring tha next mofo down cuz u cant get rite.mofo=mutha fucca,cant get rite=dumb and retarded :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 01:50 AM~18709050
> *hatin-jelousy=crab mentality wantin ta bring tha next mofo down cuz u cant get rite.mofo=mutha fucca,cant get rite=dumb and retarded :biggrin:
> *



this word is misused a whole lot,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

hell yeh!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

pussy footin=scared,lolly gaggin,bullshittin, i wish thiz muthafucca would speed the hell up and stop pussy footin around :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 02:34 AM~18709127
> *pussy footin=scared,lolly gaggin,bullshittin, i wish thiz muthafucca would speed the hell up and stop pussy footin around  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: dam i aint heard that one in a hot minute! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:52 AM~18708874
> *bring yo a$$ to the super show wit that ish! and make yo self known! MY NAME IS OTIS ALLEN aka REPENTANCE KNOWN ALL OVER THE STREETS OF VEGAS AND O-LOC in L.A.,CALIFORNIA
> 
> somethin tells me you from the mid-west...........................cuz thats all yall fools ever say cuz u cant do what we do. If yall are gonna keep gettin mad cuz we traveling 500+ miles to keep takin yalls trophies home, then stop throwing shows!
> ...































grow up you fucking idiot


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Sandies, people from lowrider general offended by off topic


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 02:38 AM~18709133
> *:roflmao:  dam i aint heard that one in a hot minute! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## breakitallrafa (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 09:37 PM~18697958
> *GATOR MOUTH- REFFERED AS WEN U GET THE ROTATION THE HOMEBOY BEFORE U LEAVES THE BLUNT ALL WET....
> *


andres :roflmao:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 30 2010, 11:12 PM~18708740
> *cali hopper, doing major inches and serving evrything and everyone
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 30 2010, 11:52 PM~18708874
> *    How you think the WEST WAS WON!?
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 08:45 AM~18710471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me to my face when you make your self known fake ass net thug.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 09:18 AM~18710694
> *Sandies, people from lowrider general offended by off topic
> *


Bitchmade/******, Wikipedia; Definition of: "Bitch made" ie. "******"


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 09:18 AM~18710694
> *Sandies, people from lowrider general offended by off topic
> *


"From" lowrider general. _FROM?_ Exactly a mark as "net rider".

Now i know what that is too ***..

Im from L.A. as i said bitch, not a fuccin net page.

ps- grow up means not talkin shit and hiding like a str8 bitch.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 1 2010, 08:45 AM~18710471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you tryin to say the blacks in compton look like that little monkey,.,.?,.,.

not cool,.,.,.


if im wrong and that was not ur intention my bad in advanced,.,.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

And my bad for participating in funkin up the room over a mark yall.

But any body dissin Cali or the Lowrider life period, gettin theres...

Much respect & love to tha REAL Riders.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 1 2010, 01:02 PM~18712169
> *:uh:
> *



wat up makin money wat u up to baller..


baller= someone wit a nice rider and still has paper left over,.,.


paper=money

 we got the best out here


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 12:59 PM~18712149
> *And my bad for participating in funkin up the room over a mark yall.
> 
> But any body dissin Cali or the Lowrider life period, gettin theres...
> ...


Fuck Cali. I'm waiting for that bitch to fall off the face of the earth. Beach front property in AZ. If Cali is so great, why are there so many of you in AZ?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

it's hard ta have fun on these sites,gotta bang in the streets and gotta bang on these fuccin site forums.and fa what? im not dissin no one im just curious as ta why,and purpose? n e wayz uuuhhhmm,100=truth,face ta face or the booth ima keep 100


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by breakitallrafa_@Oct 1 2010, 02:20 PM~18711508
> *andres    :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

hoopty=broke down pimp ride
potato chipping=week hydros
shotgun=passanger in a car
piecer=broke down pimp ride
sadurday night special=piece
piece=gun
dent spokes=refers to a man raping you
ese=anyone other than yourself


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 25 2010, 01:54 PM~18659132
> *Riding Lion - Front end tipped up, back end dropped.
> *



We call it riding GODFATHER


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Oct 1 2010, 01:26 PM~18712326
> *Fuck Cali. I'm waiting for that bitch to fall off the face of the earth. Beach front property in AZ. If Cali is so great, why are there so many of you in AZ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i forgot about that isnt the border all sold up :dunno:

i accomplished my mission that fat chimp got mad with a puto holding his pocket


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Oct 1 2010, 01:26 PM~18712326
> *Fuck Cali. I'm waiting for that bitch to fall off the face of the earth. Beach front property in AZ. If Cali is so great, why are there so many of you in AZ?
> *


Fucc yo pussy mark. I aint never lived or wanted to live in AZ. Aint shit there but pink prisoner, road runners and buster like you.

But again, please be a real cat and say all this shit in person. Im in Vegas already. I wont have no punk ass excuses as to why I didnt show to the super show or any of the hops before or after.

Lets see what you marks do. Until then, stfu.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 01:49 PM~18712526
> *it's hard ta have fun on these sites,gotta bang in the streets and gotta bang on these fuccin site forums.and fa what? im not dissin no one im just curious as ta why,and purpose? n e wayz uuuhhhmm,100=truth,face ta face or the booth ima keep 100
> *


thank you. cuz im reapeating the same shit over and over. SEE ME THEN SAY.

hoes get no respect.

And the answer is obvious, thats what bitches do.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

dont say NOTHIN POPEYE! I C U HOMIE!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Same goes wit you woe!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 03:28 PM~18713401
> *dont say NOTHIN POPEYE! I C U HOMIE!
> *


u just keepin it 100

or tellin the truth :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

what about 
deuces=62 impala

tres=63 impalas

aces=61 impala

eurod out= 2 door lac with a 90 conversion

booty kit,5th wheel= e&g spare wheel kit 

on them thangs= ridin spokes

bendin corners= cruisin ur low


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

private dancer=ur own trees,u aint hittin my blunt! its a private dancer...fa me only,so all u gator'z take ya own shit to the dome=to your own head


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 1 2010, 03:42 PM~18713497
> *u just keepin it 100
> 
> or tellin the truth :biggrin:
> *


thanks fam. 

u know im always tryna stay cool n keep da devil at bay.. did'nt want nobody seein that side of a brotha.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 05:09 PM~18714114
> *:werd:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 04:55 PM~18714025
> *private dancer=ur own trees,u aint hittin my blunt! its a private dancer...fa me only,so all u gator'z take ya own shit to the dome=to your own head
> *




them gatorz always be coming outta no where n tryin to toke


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Love Machine" LoLow with plushed out interior, Loaded with oldies & a switch for every corner. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Noid" Solenoid


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Santana, a mythical car for which only pictures and memories exist


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 1 2010, 09:03 PM~18715503
> *them gatorz always be coming outta no where n tryin to toke
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

twisted=misundastood,some of these brothas and sistaz got the the game all twisted or twitted :biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 1 2010, 10:24 PM~18713364
> *Fucc yo pussy mark. I aint never lived or wanted to live in AZ. Aint shit there but pink prisoner, road runners and buster like you.
> 
> But again, please be a real cat and say all this shit in person. Im in Vegas already. I wont have no punk ass excuses as to why I didnt show to the super show or any of the hops before or after.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Bridge" :

Reinforcment of the read end.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"Fire in the hole!"

Hydros sparked up a fire in the trunk.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 2 2010, 12:02 AM~18716421
> *Santana, a mythical car for which only pictures and memories exist
> *


Esoteric - a little kid that sits around building toy model cars all day.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 2 2010, 11:19 AM~18718423
> *Esoteric - a little kid that sits around building toy model cars all day.
> *


Makin money=first known human bitch to be birthed out some chimpanzee ass on a plastic tray in a greasy compton burger joint with his mouth on someones nuts


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 2 2010, 11:46 AM~18718544
> *Makin money=first known human bitch to be birthed out some chimpanzee ass on a plastic tray in a greasy compton burger joint with his mouth on someones nuts
> *


Esoteric = Gay. Just plain gay.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

90'd or Euro'd out:

Previous versions of a low with upgraded parts from a newer model.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 2 2010, 11:52 AM~18718577
> *Esoteric = Gay. Just plain gay.
> *


and youre black


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY+Oct 2 2010, 01:19 PM~18718423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 2 2010, 11:46 AM~18718544
> *Makin money=first known human bitch to be birthed out some chimpanzee ass on a plastic tray in a greasy compton burger joint with his mouth on someones nuts
> *


that was lame just like your life :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

lolo-=lowrider


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 2 2010, 12:14 PM~18718700
> *and youre black
> *


Which means African + Anglo(White)

Whats your point. are you human?

Did you go to school? Flunk history? Geography? A Virgin as far as it goes with females?

FYI - Most Lowriders are Mexican or African-American. Thats a fuccin shame you dont naturally know that but love to talk like you obtain any useful knowledge...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 2 2010, 02:32 PM~18719328
> *Which means African + Anglo(White)
> 
> Whats your point. are you human?
> ...


doesnt change anything otis youre still black at the end of the conversation


50 tyson


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 2 2010, 03:34 PM~18719665
> *doesnt change anything otis youre still black at the end of the conversation
> 50 tyson
> *


i asked what your point was. not disagree'd. infact, i explained how much of it i was.

I freakin hate that 50 tyson crap lmao


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

100 spokes

spokes


wire rims

wires

= 100 spoke wire rims


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 26 2010, 11:37 PM~18669327
> *juiced=car/truck has hydros
> 
> Bagged=car/truck needs hydros
> *


fixed


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 3 2010, 06:50 PM~18726557
> *fixed
> *



hahaha

good one


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

boppin=ho's tryin ta get wit a dude that got money,same shit as golddiggaz :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

plushed out=clean interior! so ride yo low-low just make sho u plused out too :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 2 2010, 12:56 AM~18716400
> *"Love Machine" LoLow with plushed out interior, Loaded with oldies & a switch for every corner.  :biggrin:
> *


hey thats mine!


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 4 2010, 10:16 AM~18731263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol


classic :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 4 2010, 09:49 AM~18730969
> *hey thats mine!
> *


then u got a gold mine for the ladies fambam! And thats OG!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your doin tha damn thang :yes:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

shitty=car so clean,u shittin on tha rest


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 4 2010, 01:37 PM~18732922
> *shitty=car so clean,u shittin on tha rest
> *


never heard heard anyone say that shit about a car the right way is to say that bitch is Shittin not shitty


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 4 2010, 01:37 PM~18732922
> *shitty=car so clean,u shittin on tha rest
> *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 4 2010, 03:29 PM~18733800
> *never heard heard anyone say that shit about a car the right way is to say that bitch is Shittin not shitty
> *


 :yes:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 4 2010, 07:25 PM~18735916
> *:yes:
> *


yeh! that to depends on how ya look at it,like.....mannnn!aphustle lowlow look so muthafukin clean,bra hey!n he was lookin real shitty comin around that courna on three wit the daynuz fliccin=blingin like that,damn man he shittin on them on them ****** fa real tho! :biggrin: :thumbsup: ya feel meh nah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 4 2010, 08:22 PM~18736485
> *yeh! that to depends on how ya look at it,like.....mannnn!aphustle  lowlow look so muthafukin clean,bra hey!n he was lookin real shitty comin around that courna on three wit the daynuz fliccin=blingin like that,damn man he shittin on them on them ****** fa real tho! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: ya feel meh nah
> *



hahaha you to much,.,.,. :biggrin: 

fliccin= blingin,.,.thats a good one,.,.

my chinas be fliccin,.,.lol,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

bopper,.,.= femal companion givin head in the lolo,.,.

every club has a bopper,,.,.


aint fun if the homies cant get none


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

dic beaters=lips that wnt stop runnin, thiz ***** keep runnin his dic beaters bout hiz hoppin skillz :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 4 2010, 10:16 AM~18731263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

you might might not have heard it 

Hopscotch=club hopper


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 6 2010, 12:03 AM~18748255
> *you might might not have heard it
> 
> Hopscotch=club hopper
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Oct 4 2010, 10:16 AM~18731263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

parlayin=chillin,where the fuc yall at? ya cant b done yet,cant think of shit huh? or dun forgot,it dun been so long lol,quit parlayin getcha asses up and put some of that oldschool slang we use ta bang to bac in da dayz up on thiz biooooootchhh! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 5 2010, 11:51 PM~18748210
> *dic beaters=lips that wnt stop runnin, thiz ***** keep runnin his dic beaters bout hiz hoppin skillz :biggrin:
> *



word,.,.,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 6 2010, 12:03 AM~18748255
> *you might might not have heard it
> 
> Hopscotch=club hopper
> *



good one,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

gorrilla bout my scrilla *****,=crazie about my money, and i get orangutan bout my mutha fuccin change :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

and the crowd goez wild!!!!!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 7 2010, 04:31 AM~18758048
> *and the crowd goez wild!!!!!! :biggrin: lol
> *



hahhaa,.,.you a fool homie,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 2 2010, 11:15 AM~18718405
> *"Fire in the hole!"
> 
> Hydros sparked up a fire in the trunk.
> *


  and you know this maan..


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 9 2010, 10:03 AM~18772197
> *hahhaa,.,.you a fool homie,.,. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

mojo=skillz :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

damn! yall foo'z done? thought we gon make thiz topic a keith swet! maaake it last fa'eva!, fa'eva! lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yo rotate=hang wit or conversate wit,ya kno! round and round,. a ***** cant even rotate witchall cuz yall keep skippin ova the lowrider slang topic tryin ta fix ya rides and shit fa next year, :biggrin: aphustle! wur the fuc u at bra? :biggrin: hitcha boi up so we can rotate :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 10 2010, 05:03 PM~18778319
> *damn! yall foo'z done? thought we gon make thiz topic a keith swet! maaake it last fa'eva!, fa'eva! lmfao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yo rotate=hang wit or conversate wit,ya kno! round and round,. a ***** cant even rotate witchall cuz yall keep skippin ova the lowrider slang topic tryin ta fix ya rides and shit fa next year, :biggrin: aphustle! wur the fuc u at bra? :biggrin: hitcha boi up so we can rotate :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shit playa i be in traffic,..i got 4 lowriders so u know i gotta drive em all once a week and rotate em like i do wit the blizzie.. it dont stop out here in dA coast hitten switches n pullin bitches all day every day pullin and rollin trains up in the HIGH SOCIETY wit the white folks havin kodak moments.. u know how it is when u got 10 switches 2 play wit,.,.

:biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

traffic= cruisen

:sprint:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 10 2010, 11:59 PM~18781121
> *traffic= cruisen
> 
> :sprint:
> *



i be cruisen=,.,.i be in traffic,.,.i be rollin,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

blizzie= blunt.

cigar, puro, swisha, can all be called a blizzie,.,..,you may ask youir self why,.,.?,.

bcuzz it gets passed around like a beezy,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

beezy,.,.( B z) put together .,.,.bitch,.,.

dont fuck wit dat beeezy,.,.she no good fo ur health playa,.,.put her on the trac and invest in ur rider,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

HIGH SOCIETY= suburbs,.,.where the white folks b at


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kodak moment=people takin pics of ur rider frum every deriction,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 10 2010, 05:03 PM~18778319
> *damn! yall foo'z done? thought we gon make thiz topic a keith swet! maaake it last fa'eva!, fa'eva! lmfao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yo rotate=hang wit or conversate wit,ya kno! round and round,. a ***** cant even rotate witchall cuz yall keep skippin ova the lowrider slang topic tryin ta fix ya rides and shit fa next year, :biggrin: aphustle! wur the fuc u at bra? :biggrin: hitcha boi up so we can rotate :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAN,.,.,.if u was out here we would be rotating every day n night playa,.,.we do buffets out here,.,.

start out wit a skinny blizzie,.,.super model type shit,.,.as an apitiser,.,.move on up to a medium wieght type of puffer n den knock our selfs out wit the baseball bat,.,.

medium puffer- regular swisha

baseball bat,.super fat siwsha shaped like a bat wit the best fruits


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 4 2010, 01:34 PM~18732898
> *then u got a gold mine for the ladies fambam! And thats OG!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: your doin tha damn thang :yes:
> *



and it dont stop we gotta do the damn thang and keep lowridin alive 4 ever on mines,.,.

always gonna be ridin on wires n juice,.,.  :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat up lamont i see u down there,.,.wat time is it out there,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 9 2010, 06:06 PM~18773934
> *mojo=skillz :biggrin:
> *



damn playa looks like me n u took up this whole page,.,.?,.,.hahaha


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: aphustle, LiL Steven$YG, Bigjxloc

and it dont stop,..


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hahah i just remembered a white homie of mines once told me 


""bros before hoes"""hahaha he was a funny punk dude,.,. :biggrin: 

punk as in punk the style wit the punk music n hair n cloths n shit

""" punks not dead""" his words,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

peace out yall,.,.

dropp in whenevers u all want,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang it was a dope show! After hops was off the chain like a motha. Succ's none of the big mouth LIL Riders(Typers) Showed up!

"Bitched Out" :
To not back up your own words; ie pathetic & funny at the same time(but was expected). aka A Runner.

God Bless the Real!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

im gladjall=yall had a good time in that piece=place,or erea,didju=you,rep=stand up for urs? :biggrin: thatz wuts up=thats good,them succaz wuz just pussy footin=bullshittin,cuz they woulda got served=delt wit :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

back yard boogie- lolo built in the back yard
pots and pans- bolt ons
trailer queen-trailering the ride and never driving it
transformer- car that turns in to a puzzle


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

more door- 4 door aka parts car


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

joke= a not at all threat,he think he da shit=the best, but he really aint,he just a joke ass ***** playin reindeer games=pretend :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

rello=cigarello,and speakin of that whu on this bitch got one one so i can twist=roll me one up, wuuuut up ap! :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 12 2010, 12:30 AM~18789173
> *more door- 4 door aka parts car
> *


 :roflmao: a mo doh=four door, koo :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

daddylac=lac=caddy,katdaddy=playa,cold=smooth wit the hinaz :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

cock bloccin=preventin,i'm cold wit my game,u cant cockblocc once i get ta ya town ta kic it=hang out,im the katdaddy! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

dude=a guy thats works on a ranch,.......so how many dudes on here got lowriders?..............gotchaaaa! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 25 2010, 11:56 AM~18659143
> *Wally Doggin - smoking crack in your lowrider.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Flapjacked = what a car looks like after flipping off a trailer


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 12 2010, 12:33 AM~18789181
> *rello=cigarello,and speakin of that whu on this bitch got one one so i can twist=roll me one up, wuuuut up ap! :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



wat it do playa,.,.,.out chillin n floating around n shyt man,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 12 2010, 12:42 AM~18789209
> *dude=a guy thats works on a ranch,.......so how many dudes on here got lowriders?..............gotchaaaa! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




hahahahaa.,.,.that got me ,.,.

dude,.,.hahahaha


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 12 2010, 07:38 PM~18795579
> *Flapjacked = what a car looks like after flipping off a trailer
> *


YOUR BITCH ASS IS RIGHT BACC TO DISRESPECTING!? HOMIE, BE A MAN AND VOICE THE CAR NAME HOMIE. YOU KNOW WHAT, DONT CUZ YOUR GONNA GET YOURSELF 187 REAL FAST!!!!

A REAL FUCCIN SHAME YOU DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 12 2010, 07:49 PM~18795760
> *hahahahaa.,.,.that got me ,.,.
> 
> dude,.,.hahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 12 2010, 12:07 AM~18789119
> *Dang it was a dope show! After hops was off the chain like a motha. Succ's none of the big mouth LIL Riders(Typers) Showed up!
> 
> "Bitched Out" :
> ...



word up man,.,.glad it was real down out there,.,. :angry: fucc man i didnt go,.,.

fuccin bullshit came up before i got my plannin going,.,.

fuccin shit really wanted to cruise the strip again,.,.

the cruis n the hops r the best shyt,.,  

cant forget the hynas :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 12 2010, 07:50 PM~18795785
> *YOUR BITCH ASS IS RIGHT BACC TO DISRESPECTING!? HOMIE, BE A MAN AND VOICE THE CAR NAME HOMIE. YOU KNOW WHAT, DONT CUZ YOUR GONNA GET YOURSELF 187 REAL FAST!!!!
> 
> A REAL FUCCIN SHAME YOU DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!
> *


yeh thats kinda low dwn wit tha flap jac shit,but look bra fuc him,just kno there iz one in every bunch......where tha fuc do they come from
:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 12 2010, 12:29 AM~18789171
> *back yard boogie- lolo built in the back yard
> pots and pans- bolt ons
> trailer queen-trailering the ride and never driving it
> ...



transformers i use that haha,.,.them cars do break up into a puzzle.,,.,.

we got a whole lotta back yard boogie out playa,.,.


----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

OFF THE HOOK! :biggrin:


----------



## WAYOFLIFE.72 (Oct 11, 2010)

LIFTS


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

shock it up lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18795805
> *word up man,.,.glad it was real down out there,.,. :angry:  fucc man i didnt go,.,.
> 
> fuccin bullshit came up before i got my plannin going,.,.
> ...


putcha boi on wit one a dem hynaz ur way pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 12 2010, 07:50 PM~18795785
> *YOUR BITCH ASS IS RIGHT BACC TO DISRESPECTING!? HOMIE, BE A MAN AND VOICE THE CAR NAME HOMIE. YOU KNOW WHAT, DONT CUZ YOUR GONNA GET YOURSELF 187 REAL FAST!!!!
> 
> A REAL FUCCIN SHAME YOU DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 02:39 PM~18801544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The pussy would be the one that talked his shit and didnt show to bacc it up. Your words are dead. You did well showing who the bitch truly is. :nosad:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 13 2010, 12:39 AM~18797008
> *shock it up                      lol
> *



hahaha,.,.,.


""""SHOCK IT UP""""


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahah another one./,.,,.


""""" DO THE HYDRAULICS"""""


lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

swangin=big bodys, or if low riders in a line swervin in and out of line slooooooowwwwww!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

vaggabond=a mutha fuccin bum,


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fo doe - Parts car


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 13 2010, 08:24 PM~18804807
> *swangin=big bodys, or if low riders in a line swervin in and out of line slooooooowwwwww!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 08:29 PM~18804866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 13 2010, 08:27 PM~18804842
> *vaggabond=a mutha fuccin bum,
> *



damn iv never used that word,.,. :biggrin: 


yall be calling bums ,,.vaggabonds out there in the big KY


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 13 2010, 08:29 PM~18804866
> *
> 
> 
> ...




oh DAMN imagaen you got nothing to smoke outta so u get this apple thinkin its a normal apple and bam mofo opens up its mouth like that,.,.  :biggrin: 

i would trip hahahaha,.,.,.i havnt used apples in years ,.,.the good ol days,.,.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

dont be a bag ***=dont get air get juiced


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Donk = Garbage :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 13 2010, 11:23 PM~18807029
> *Donk = Garbage :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna put
"Donk" : Disrespect to a motor vehical, especially Impala's


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 13 2010, 10:14 PM~18806433
> *damn iv never used that word,.,. :biggrin:
> yall be calling bums ,,.vaggabonds out there in the big KY
> *


oh yeh we got alot a vagabons here in ky and we got alot a vagabondz on this site actin like they big shit :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 14 2010, 02:19 AM~18807483
> *oh yeh we got alot a vagabons here in ky and we got alot a vagabondz on this site actin like they big shit :biggrin:
> *




lol,.,.word,.,.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Torta=97% of all women at any lowrider show :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2010, 09:30 AM~18809079
> *Torta=97% of all women at any lowrider show :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i thought the name for show rats are cochinas


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2010, 09:30 AM~18809079
> *Torta=97% of all women at any lowrider show :uh:
> *



hahahhaa not out here playa,.,.those stay out


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 12:18 AM~18657542
> *all gate no wieght
> *


all gate no wieght no hate


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18660286
> *Scrapping
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 13 2010, 11:23 PM~18807029
> *Donk = Garbage :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:werd: :roflmao:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

some get down= bass/bang in the trunk


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

get down=ta get wit,u wanna get down on this grind=hustle? :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Single Gate


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 19 2010, 07:51 PM~18855903
> *some get down= bass/bang in the trunk
> *



oh yeah we all gotta have some get down in the trunk,.,.

audio systems or jiuce


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 19 2010, 08:51 PM~18856532
> *Single Gate
> *



single gate and no wight n mofos will hate
:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 20 2010, 12:19 AM~18858282
> *single gate and no wight n mofos will hate
> :biggrin:
> *


then u gon get dwn wit thiz single pump shit...? or u rubba neccin=just yip yappin=talkin shit :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 20 2010, 12:19 AM~18858282
> *single gate and no wight n mofos will hate
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:h5: :h5: *IF YOU DO IT FLUID* :h5: :h5:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 20 2010, 12:19 AM~18858282
> *single gate and no wight n mofos will hate
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*swimming pool paint*


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 20 2010, 12:51 AM~18858340
> *then u gon get dwn wit thiz single pump shit...? or u rubba neccin=just yip yappin=talkin shit :biggrin:
> *



hahaha shit player im on sme lowridin shyt u feel me,.,.

my cutty will be single n 9 batts n ZERO weight,.,.

i dont care to much bout that drama n hate that hopping brings

so my shit will be clean jumpin doing 80 on the freeway while gas hopping,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 20 2010, 12:51 AM~18858340
> *then u gon get dwn wit thiz single pump shit...? or u rubba neccin=just yip yappin=talkin shit :biggrin:
> *



trunk of one of riders,.,.im on some clean street shit u dig


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 06:20 PM~18864491
> *swimming pool paint
> *



u talkin bout candy cuas it be so wet./,.,.?,.,.?


well wish i had candy slapped on my riders.,,.,.

will get there someday,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 20 2010, 06:38 PM~18864701
> *hahaha shit player im on sme lowridin shyt u feel me,.,.
> 
> my cutty will be single n 9 batts n ZERO weight,.,.
> ...


post up some pix homie


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 20 2010, 06:41 PM~18864735
> *trunk of one of  riders,.,.im on some clean street shit u dig
> 
> 
> ...


uuuuuuuuggghh! niiiiiggaaaa! :biggrin: yeh thats tight=clean,nice,well kept,close. :biggrin: . hop on playa!.........hop on!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 20 2010, 06:43 PM~18864751
> *u talkin bout candy cuas it be so wet./,.,.?,.,.?
> well wish i had candy slapped on my riders.,,.,.
> 
> ...


hey ap,chec out ky chapter! u mite like :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 21 2010, 12:54 AM~18868013
> *hey ap,chec out ky chapter! u mite like :biggrin:
> *



ok playa post up a linc so that i can click n go :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 07:09 PM~18865092
> *post up some pix homie
> *



ima try ,.,.its just a street car though nothing major or fancy bout it u kno,.,.

i stay in the streets so all my shit is regular street shit


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

:angry: why my pics comin out weird,.,.

they tooo big

o they to smalll or faded,.,.wtf


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahah :uh: 

that picture looks like if i took that shit in 1993 or someshit 

wtf,.,.,.

i knew i shoulda bought that mac,.,.


but ima PC,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 20 2010, 07:53 PM~18865613
> *uuuuuuuuggghh! niiiiiggaaaa! :biggrin: yeh thats tight=clean,nice,well kept,close. :biggrin: . hop on playa!.........hop on!
> *



thanks homie,.,.,.i think i read in one ur topics that ur car was done or something like that,.?,. :happysad:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 21 2010, 06:07 AM~18868808
> *ima try ,.,.its just a street car though nothing major or fancy bout it u kno,.,.
> 
> i stay in the streets so all my shit is regular street shit
> *


She Go..street Ride..where you from?


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

4 door is slang for PARTS CAR.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 21 2010, 06:58 AM~18868978
> *She Go..street Ride..where you from?
> *



cali,.,.west coast :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 21 2010, 07:00 AM~18868985
> *4 door is slang for PARTS CAR.
> *



wat it do ,.,.,.


giiggittyy giggittty OH yeah


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ya dig!=undastand


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 21 2010, 07:00 AM~18868985
> *4 door is slang for PARTS CAR.
> *


hahahahha


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fa shizzle = for sure


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

MY NIZZ


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 21 2010, 06:35 PM~18874485
> *MY NIZZ
> *



my *****,.,.,. :0


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 21 2010, 05:23 PM~18873755
> *hahahahha
> *



that sixtre lookin good money,.,.


green fo the money,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 21 2010, 06:57 PM~18874670
> *that sixtre lookin good money,.,.
> green fo the money,.,. :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

"Bags are for ****" :0


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 07:34 PM~18875083
> *"Bags are for ****"  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

get out the junk yard trick


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*bumper checking ******
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 07:34 PM~18875083
> *"Bags are for ****"  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Oct 21 2010, 07:34 PM~18875083
> *"Bags are for ****"  :0
> *


  but i'm bi :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do,.,.



,.,.,.,.,.picture me rollin,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Homie


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i made this one up
hat rack= stuck hopper


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 27 2010, 12:50 AM~18919912
> *Homie
> 
> 
> ...



wat up big dog is that ur moe doe u got in ur picture to the left,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahah that lil banana gettin down,.,.hhahahhaah


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

i got the git down too players     


:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 27 2010, 10:43 AM~18922032
> *i got the git down too players
> :biggrin:
> *


sac chasers= thiz bitch iz tryin ta smoke up my fuc'n weed and she aint even got none  suuup ap! :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 27 2010, 12:17 PM~18922767
> *sac chasers= thiz bitch iz tryin ta smoke up my fuc'n weed and she aint even got none  suuup ap! :biggrin:
> *



wat it do big dog,.,.,.,.,,.



hahahaha sac chasers,.,.,.,.ima use that 4sure,.,.we got em out here a lot,.,.,.

we tryin to git this doedoe legalized so theres a gang of sac chasers player,.,.


everythin good wit me player,.,.shit i just been in traffic big dawgg,.,.

and of cours u kno,,.,.    ,.,.,.,.all dayz


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 27 2010, 03:50 PM~18924331
> *wat it do big dog,.,.,.,.,,.
> hahahaha sac chasers,.,.,.,.ima use that 4sure,.,.we got em out here a lot,.,.,.
> 
> ...


hahaha,not shit my way chillin bra bra,on thiz bitch rotatin wit tha lomie'z, wish they'd leagalize the shit here. man thiz shit krazie here,but of course im in commonwealth soooooo :banghead:but still keep it pretty crunk tho :biggrin:,do yo thang in da traffic bra,bra,i go and pic mine up on the 2cond of nx month,ima hitchu on one a deez sites ta remind u on the day we leave :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Oct 27 2010, 06:04 PM~18925297
> * ttt
> *



damn blow up that big body u got in ur avatar,.,.lookin nice,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"ass up, face down"

Prepare to hop :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> "ass up, face down"


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> > "ass up, face down"
> 
> 
> is that yo gurl wit all dat azz? :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Sep 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18668166
> *Brains blown out = convertable
> *


DROP TOP = CONVERTABLE


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Oct 29 2010, 01:17 AM~18938108
> *DROP TOP = CONVERTABLE
> *


 :yes: Brainsblown = Hole in the head, hole in the roof = Moonroof


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

HOT BOX  = Roll all the windows up and get blunted!!
BLUNTED=empty cigar or swisher and fill with cronic!!
CRONIC=bomb ass dank,weed,mota,maryjane,pakalolo,indo,cush,ect-ect-ect.....ahh fuck it :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 29 2010, 02:24 AM~18938290
> *:yes:  Brainsblown = Hole in the head, hole in the roof = Moonroof
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 29 2010, 12:22 AM~18937874
> *is that yo gurl wit all dat azz? :biggrin:
> *



yes sir,.,.bitch keeps me n traffic,.,.,.we be rollin ,.,.,.,.

shes halfway locked up in that pic,.,.

,.,.,.

toped off,.,.= fully locked up,.,.or fully filled,.,

.ex,.,.oil is toped off,.,.

i gots da lac toped off,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Oct 29 2010, 02:49 AM~18938316
> *HOT BOX   = Roll all the windows up and get blunted!!
> BLUNTED=empty cigar or swisher and fill with cronic!!
> CRONIC=bomb ass dank,weed,mota,maryjane,pakalolo,indo,cush,ect-ect-ect.....ahh fuck it :angry:
> *


hot box=mafukka smokin ta fast,cig's or blunt


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 29 2010, 02:24 AM~18938290
> *:yes:  Brainsblown = Hole in the head, hole in the roof = Moonroof
> *



yeah buddy rollin like a big shot


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Oct 29 2010, 02:49 AM~18938316
> *HOT BOX   = Roll all the windows up and get blunted!!
> BLUNTED=empty cigar or swisher and fill with cronic!!
> CRONIC=bomb ass dank,weed,mota,maryjane,pakalolo,indo,cush,ect-ect-ect.....ahh fuck it :angry:
> *



pakalolo,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 29 2010, 11:58 AM~18940722
> *yes sir,.,.bitch keeps me n traffic,.,.,.we be rollin ,.,.,.,.
> 
> shes halfway locked up in that pic,.,.
> ...


that's wut it do lomie,4 dayz and countin fa me


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

mas puto.....meaning cooool guy


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westcoastlowrider_@Oct 29 2010, 12:09 PM~18940799
> *mas puto.....meaning cooool guy
> *


puto got tooooo many meanins,i thought it meant bitch? any way its all luv,=cracca,a racist...,eatin good=gettin money and livin good,im in ky and we got some cracca'z down here that hate fa niggz ta eat good so they keep us all trapped in the system in so many ways....bbeeeware of the cracca'z in ur town :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 29 2010, 12:03 PM~18940748
> *that's wut it do lomie,4 dayz and countin fa me
> *



u talkin bout 4 dayz till u get ur rider right,.,.post up pics asap big dawg,.,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 29 2010, 04:52 PM~18942719
> *u talkin bout 4 dayz till u get ur rider right,.,.post up pics asap big dawg,.,.,.
> *


bet!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 29 2010, 10:47 PM~18945134
> *bet!
> *




:biggrin: sicc wit it,.,.post em pics asap wen evers u gets it big homie,.,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 30 2010, 11:10 AM~18947192
> *:biggrin:  sicc wit it,.,.post em pics asap wen evers u gets it big homie,.,.,.
> *


2 dayz and a wake up :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

shits been off the hook out here,.,.we been rollin non stop n it wont stop,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

a day and awake up!!! hno: hno:


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

the word puto refers a guy *** the word puta refers to a bitch in spanish o is male and a is female :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Nov 1 2010, 09:58 AM~18958385
> *the word puto refers a guy *** the word puta refers to a bitch in spanish o is male and a is female  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i i think thats how its used out here,.,.some people like to put their own twist on words,.,.,.

my sluurrred worrrdss


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Nov 1 2010, 09:58 AM~18958385
> *the word puto refers a guy *** the word puta refers to a bitch in spanish o is male and a is female  :biggrin:
> *


 lmfao! ok lomie i gotcha now, oooohhh! OK,,,
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 1 2010, 10:47 AM~18958687
> *yeah i i think thats how its used out here,.,.some people like to put their own twist on words,.,.,.
> 
> my sluurrred worrrdss
> *


 lol yeh,ayo im headin out at 6in da morn ta go get it pimpin


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cheese= money
Fab= fucc a bitch
Mathematics= phone number
That's fire= that's nice
Bitch= car ( that bitch is fire)
Wiggas= white ******
Mexiggas= messican ******
Smash= fuck
One time= cops
Ranfla= car
Ether= weed
Key= crack
Bricks = batteries


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 24 2010, 11:30 PM~18657335
> *we got people on here from all over the world so lets hear the slang that you use
> 
> to talk or describe anything and everything that has to do with lowriding.
> *


 i don't see a lot of slag for lowriders??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 2 2010, 07:43 AM~18965667
> *i don't see a lot of slag for lowriders??
> *


You can use all slang and still be talking bout lowriding . Peep this .
I PAID MAJOR CHEESE FO THOSE 8 bricks racked up n my trunk . That bitch is fire , hitting 60 inches on the stick . While I was at the brick shop. I got a hynas mathematics, she called me that night and said she wanted to smash n the ranfla !!!!! Lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

glasshouse---74-76 caprice or impala
big chevy---72--76 caprice or impala
Blade---back in the day meant Cadillac
box --64 chevy
trey---63 chevy
duce---62 chevy
ace---61 chevy...
Full rack---a lifted car that has no turns cut to reduce the size of the front coils..
frame splitters---coils that are rated at 4 tons or more...
a tuck---is the extention of the upper A-arms...
butterfly---the look of a lifted car..that has cracked frame or upper a-arms with no tuck..
Potato chippin--young hogg slang for a lifted car unsuccessfully trying to hop
the car hops no higher than a (Lays potato chip bag)
lay and play-----a lifted car that is not concerned about hoppin or locking up all high
soft riddin-----a lay and play car....
lotion---young hogg slang..for chrome
thigh warmers.,.,markie de slang for fender skirts....
5th wheel ........bumper kits.....
Betty Davis eyes.........front clip for 76 caprice
brains blown out......moon roof
getting your twinkle on..or twinklin.,.,...is a car with a working color bar....
rabbit ears..,.....tv antennas that use to be mounted on the side of the back window
doughnut....small steering wheel
chinas.....fake daytons....
dinner plates...ugly bolt on fake daytons...
dumb dumbs or dummys...stock rims and tires on a lifted car!
Markie De.....A gifted mother fucker of epic proportion...
dogg house.... the custom castle grill of a Cadillac....
la-bamba stripes.......1 inch white walls 
rubber bands........5/20/14 premium sport white wall tires....


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 1 2010, 04:49 PM~18960970
> *lol yeh,ayo im headin out at 6in da morn ta go get it pimpin
> *



thats wats up big dawg


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 2 2010, 06:43 AM~18965667
> *i don't see a lot of slag for lowriders??
> *




yeah this whole topic is pretty much bout lowriders n the way we talk,.,.

different strokes for different folks,.,.?,.,.?,.,.


or may be i misunderstood ur question comment,.?,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 11:31 AM~18967646
> *You can use all slang and still be talking bout lowriding . Peep this .
> I PAID MAJOR CHEESE FO THOSE 8 bricks racked up n my trunk . That bitch is fire , hitting 60 inches on the stick . While I was at the brick shop. I got a hynas mathematics, she called me that night and said she wanted to smash n the ranfla !!!!! Lol
> *



WORD,.,.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:....cool guy??!! more like Queer guy!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


> _Originally posted by westcoastlowrider_@Oct 29 2010, 12:09 PM~18940799
> *mas puto.....meaning cooool guy
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 11:31 AM~18967646
> *You can use all slang and still be talking bout lowriding . Peep this .
> I PAID MAJOR CHEESE FO THOSE 8 bricks racked up n my trunk . That bitch is fire , hitting 60 inches on the stick . While I was at the brick shop. I got a hynas mathematics, she called me that night and said she wanted to smash n the ranfla !!!!! Lol
> *


lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 2 2010, 01:55 PM~18968612
> *glasshouse---74-76 caprice or impala
> big chevy---72--76 caprice or impala
> Blade---back in the day meant Cadillac
> ...


this is what i'm talking about  , thank homie^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

8-ball, 68 Impala or Caprice.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 2 2010, 01:55 PM~18968612
> *glasshouse---74-76 caprice or impala
> big chevy---72--76 caprice or impala
> Blade---back in the day meant Cadillac
> ...


ok thanks big homie ,.,.this pretty much covers it all maybe we should close the topic now,..,hahahah just fuccin around,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

so wat it do ELCO,.,.todays the day right,.,.,.

hahah u probly in traffic,.,.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 2 2010, 01:55 PM~18968612
> *glasshouse---74-76 caprice or impala
> big chevy---72--76 caprice or impala
> Blade---back in the day meant Cadillac
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

WAT IT DO!!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

I heard this one from devin the dude and it just sounds right
getting fitted for a dress= prepping a car for a paint job


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i found this at the ternal rollerz club page lol :


A

Adel - 1. Original dump valve from aircraft hydraulic brake system used in some hoppers. 2. A brand of aircraft pump sometimes used. 

Adex - A perfect reproduction of a Adel dump valve from aircraft hydraulic brake system used in some hoppers.

B

B - Body - Reference to a early 90's Chevrolet Caprice or Impala. 

Bagged - A vehicle with an air adjustable suspension is said to be bagged.

Banging On Plaques - Lowriding as a fad.

Bounce - The act of jumping the car off of the ground. 

Bow Tail - A Buick Riveria from the early 1970's that are known for their unusual rear section.

Box Chevy - A Chevrolet Caprice or Impala from the late 70's and through the 1980's.

C

Candlestick - 1. The solenoid on a square dump. 2. Generic term for a square dump.

Caddy - A Cadillac.

Check - A check valve.

Clowning - Hitting switches, showing off or playing around with a lowrider.

Corners - The act of moving a individual corner of the vehicle with hydraulics.

D

D - Body - Reference to a early 90's Cadillac Fleetwood. 

D's - Slang for Daytons.

Daytons - 1. Most desired brand of radial laced wire wheels for a lowrider. 2. Sometimes misused as a generic term for any wire wheel.

Deadhead - Hitting switches after the car has already been lifted all the way with hydraulics.

Deuce - Slang for a 1962 Impala.

Dog leg - Same as three wheel motion but one rear wheel is off the ground.

Dump - A valve used to control the downward movement of a car with hydros. 2. Slang to drop a car with hydraulics.

E

Etching - Talking about designs put on automotive glass. 

Engraving - Designs put on chrome or gold surfaces on a lowrider.

F

Five O - A cop.

Flex - Hitting switches.

Foe - Slang for a 1964 Impala.

G

G - Body - Reference to a Regal, Monte Carlo, Cutlass or Grand Prix from the 1980's.

Gate - Slang for a modern lift gate style pump used in lowriders today.

Glass House - A Caprice or Impala from the 1970's.

H

Hop - Same as bounce.

Hydraulically Challenged - Someone who is new to lowrider hydraulics or clueless.

Hydros - Hydraulics.

I

Inlet - Where hydraulic fluid enters a hydraulic circuit. 

J

Jacked Up - A car lifted all the way with hydraulics. 

Juiced - A vehicle with a hydraulic adjustable suspension is said to be juiced or have juice.

K

Key - Another name for a coupler on a lift gate style pump had goes between the pump head and DC motor.

L

Lifts - Hydraulics.

Locked Up - When a vehicle with hydraulics is lifted to it's highest point.

Low Low - A lowrider.

M

Monster Green - A reference to a large Hydro-Aire aircraft hydraulic valve.

N

Nose - Talking about the front of a car.

O

O-ring - A seal used in hydraulics.

Outlet - An opening that hydraulic fluid comes out of.

P

Pesco - A popular brand of aircraft pump used in early lowriders. Stands for Pump Engineering Service Corporation.

Plaque - A metal club logo put inside a lowrider used to represent a lowrider car club.

Pump head - A lowrider term for a hydraulic gear pump.

Q

Queen - 1. A short version of trailer queen. 2. A car that isn't driven.

R

Rag - A convertible top car. 

Rivi - A Buick Riveria.

Rooster - Also some times called a mini rooster it is a slang name for a Pesco aircraft pump. This term comes from the sound of a Pesco pump in operation.

Rooster Tail - The trail of sparks when a lowrider is scraping on the ground.

S

Scrape - 1. The act of dragging a car while driving and shooting sparks. 2. A term for a lowrider.

Screaming Mimi - A slang name for a Pesco 280 aircraft hydraulic pump.

Shaw - Slang for Crenshaw Blvd. in LA, a famous lowrider cruising strip.

Slowdown - A adjustable valve used to control how fast a car with hydraulics comes down when dumped.

Spokes - 1. A generic term for wire wheels. 2. Referring to the metal spokes on a wire wheel.

Square - A heavy duty dump valve originating from aircraft hydraulics and used on serious setups.

Stratopower - A brand of aircraft pump sometimes used. 

Supremes - The original choice wheel of early lowriders and looks like a deep dish five star rim. 

T

Tank - A hydraulic reservoir on a pump.

Three wheel - Lifting a car with hydraulics so that one front tire is off the ground.

Tray - Slang for a 1963 Impala.

U

Unibody - A car without a true frame such as a import.

V

Valve - Shortened term for dump valve, check valve or slowdown valve.

W

Waterman - A dump valve used on some lowriders known to have pressure lock.

Whammy Tank - A setup where two pumps are sharing a large tank.

Whittaker - A dump valve used on some lowriders.

X

X - Block - A hydraulic part that equalizes pressure in a hydraulic circuit.

X - Frame - A strong frame for hopping that came in early Chevrolet Impalas.

Y

Y - Block - A hydraulic part that can take two pressure inputs and has an output or vice versa.

Z

Zeniths - Old wire wheels with cross laced spokes used on early lowriders.

Zig Zag - A old school slowdown valve.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 3 2010, 09:58 AM~18975139
> *so wat it do ELCO,.,.todays the day right,.,.,.
> 
> hahah u probly in traffic,.,.
> *


cant get in traffic bra.........................my damn cylinder fuccin bent  but i started puttin tha motor and shit in tho


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

windex=use tha shit and throw tha mutha fukka away


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Pull the rag off the six fo' Hit the switch, show the whole world how


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watchv=Z4C48IEbxKw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

riding 3 wheel mousing till the ass scrap


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18978290
> *WAT IT DO!!
> *


wut it ido lomie!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 4 2010, 12:13 AM~18981979
> *i found this at the ternal rollerz club page lol :
> A
> 
> ...



:0 damn big dawg,.,.good research,.this covers just bout everythin,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18978290
> *WAT IT DO!!
> *



alex u faka post up a pic of that moe doe u got in ur avatar homie,,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 4 2010, 11:35 AM~18984682
> *alex u faka post up a pic of that moe doe u got in ur avatar homie,,.,.
> *


you want 2 see the lac!!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18990801
> *you want 2 see the lac!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18990801
> *you want 2 see the lac!!
> *





yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 4 2010, 12:34 AM~18982033
> *cant get in traffic bra.........................my damn cylinder fuccin bent  but i started  puttin tha motor and shit in tho
> *


oh ok,.,.well atleast u gettin somwhere u dig,.,.a lotta kats got some shit but aint gettin nowhere,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 5 2010, 01:11 PM~18995250
> *:werd:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 5 2010, 03:57 PM~18996331
> *yes sir  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: niiiiiice!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 6 2010, 03:24 AM~18999681
> *  :thumbsup: niiiiiice!
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ap! wut it do bra! bra!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

YOU 1 LOCAL BRADDA


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 4 2010, 10:32 AM~18984672
> *:0  damn big dawg,.,.good research,.this covers just bout everythin,.,.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: tnx bro


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 5 2010, 05:56 PM~18997047
> *
> 
> 
> ...



comin out good homie,.,. 

thats a really HAPPY license plate  ,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.wish i had a 90s kit on mines,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 7 2010, 09:43 AM~19007045
> *comin out good homie,.,.
> 
> thats a really HAPPY license plate  ,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.wish i had a 90s kit on mines,.,.
> *


yups looking for 1 2door now or gbody


----------



## pimpcheeze (Nov 1, 2002)

pausin in tre dayton by a ***** head


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 7 2010, 07:35 PM~19011273
> *yups looking for 1 2door now or gbody
> *



why u want a gbody.,.u gonna destroy it,.?,.?,.

always good to get new projects big homie,.,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 6 2010, 04:02 AM~18999725
> *ap! wut it do bra! bra!
> *



wat it do big homie,.,.hows the ky life treatin u,.,.


im out here chillin had a good as weekend,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 8 2010, 11:59 AM~19016495
> *why u want a gbody.,.u gonna destroy it,.?,.?,.
> 
> always good to get new projects big homie,.,.,.
> ...


yups looking 4 something new maybe a TC


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 8 2010, 10:55 PM~19022238
> *yups looking 4 something new maybe a TC
> *



u in the right deriction wit a TC,.,.

everythings good bout em cars,,.,.

shit i got 2 of em cuz i like em so much hahahah.,,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 8 2010, 11:42 PM~19022646
> *u in the right deriction wit a TC,.,.
> 
> everythings good bout em cars,,.,.
> ...


  Hell yeah TC get OFF!!..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 8 2010, 11:42 PM~19022646
> *u in the right deriction wit a TC,.,.
> 
> everythings good bout em cars,,.,.
> ...


 :wave: uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 9 2010, 12:21 AM~19022857
> * Hell yeah TC get OFF!!..lol.. :biggrin:
> *



yup they got ups,.,.,.they pretty n they quiet when move,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 9 2010, 02:49 AM~19023308
> *:wave:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:
> *



wat it do big homie,.,.hows the rider,,,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

waitin on cylinders ta come in,i bent one  it's all good tho! got tha motor in :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

aphustle-where you from homie??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

these probably already on here somewhere but here is a few :biggrin: 

CUTTY- Cutlass
Cat- Catalina
Pony- mustang
pont- Pontiac
lowrod- a cross between a Lowrider and a hot rod or rat rod
ghetto sled- a lowrod


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

bugaboo=annoying ass brod or dude. dramaqueen=bitch all about problems. jayjerk=dumbass. jigga=dope(crac cocaine),ya-yo=hard or soft(dope). grenchie=weed,lime lite=center of attention. wut up aphustle wut it do?=how r u. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 10 2010, 01:09 AM~19031852
> *waitin on cylinders ta come in,i bent one  it's all good tho! got tha motor in :biggrin:
> *



oh yes sir,.,.i like to hear bout progress,.,.keep me updated./,.,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 10 2010, 02:32 AM~19032020
> *aphustle-where you from homie??
> *



wat it do big dawg,.,.im out frm the west coast cali,.,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 10 2010, 12:18 PM~19034306
> *these probably already on here somewhere but here is a few :biggrin:
> 
> CUTTY- Cutlass
> ...



 ,.,.i will be damned if i owned a mustang n someone called my car a pony,. :angry: 



i used to have a pont,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 10 2010, 11:45 PM~19040596
> *wat it do big dawg,.,.im out frm the west coast cali,.,.,.
> 
> 
> *


that's whats up!!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 11 2010, 12:44 AM~19040587
> *oh yes sir,.,.i like to hear bout progress,.,.keep me updated./,.,.,. :biggrin:
> *


yep yep


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 11 2010, 12:47 AM~19040612
> *  ,.,.i will be damned if i owned a mustang n someone called my car a pony,. :angry:
> i used to have a pont,.,.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I feel you but thats what they call them and I have a 66 pont


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

pots and pans= bolt on wires :uh:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

WAT IT DO!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18660286
> *Scrapping
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOT


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 11 2010, 02:12 PM~19043897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I feel you but thats what they call them and I have a 66 pont
> *



hahah yeah,.,.,.


yes yes yall i got away from getting a 10,000 DUI last night,.,.,.

my lowrider saved my ass,.,.,.


gotta b more careful,.,,.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 11 2010, 12:47 AM~19040612
> *  ,.,.i will be damned if i owned a mustang n someone called my car a pony,. :angry:
> i used to have a pont,.,.
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:0


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do homies,.,.,.ima b in traffic,.,.hit yalls laterz,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

well skate and swerve ijn traffic! just live ta tell mneh bout it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 13 2010, 04:32 PM~19060366
> *well skate and swerve ijn traffic! just live ta tell mneh bout it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yes sir just got back 2:10 in da mornin,.,.i b heavy ona mothufucca,.. :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 25 2010, 11:56 AM~18659143
> *Wally Doggin - smoking crack in your lowrider.
> *


lol!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 14 2010, 03:10 AM~19063690
> *yes sir just got back 2:10 in da mornin,.,.i b heavy ona mothufucca,.. :biggrin:
> 
> *


fukin cylinders aint come in yet still


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

WAT NEW IN THE HOOD!!!


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

have we covered scanks, chicken heads, dimes, diggers, hucheese, sceasers, tricks, hood rats, hynas, ex baby mama,= loss of funds


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

POPOFF!!!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Nov 15 2010, 11:09 PM~19079479
> *have we covered scanks, chicken heads, dimes, diggers, hucheese, sceasers, tricks, hood rats, hynas, ex baby mama,= loss of funds
> *




thats a good one,.,.,.loss of funds is a perfect way of puttin it,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

this crackberry is koo,.,.i can get on LIl anytime,.,.hahah,.,.

i feel all updated n shit,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 16 2010, 12:49 AM~19080136
> *POPOFF!!!!
> *



wat it do big homie,.,.u get that TC OR LIL g body yet,.,.?,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 14 2010, 06:09 PM~19067071
> *:biggrin:
> *



heres a pic of my 2 tone black TC


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

thinkin bout doin 2 pumps 10 batteries n TEN switches

becaue when i grow up i wanna be like elco on ten switches, :biggrin: .,.hahaha

wat it do homeboy u get em cylinders yet,.,.?,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ok fuc its 4;10 AM ima   n hit the sheets wit my lady,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 17 2010, 03:58 AM~19090211
> *wat it do big homie,.,.u get that TC OR LIL g body yet,.,.?,.
> *


still looking for 1 TC..lol


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 17 2010, 04:00 AM~19090216
> *heres a pic of my 2 tone black TC
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one sick1


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19097725
> *still looking for 1 TC..lol
> *



 koo,.,.post em pictures up wen u get urs,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 19 2010, 10:47 AM~19110917
> *  koo,.,.post em pictures up wen u get urs,.,.
> *


 :biggrin: _*Rajah That*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

rainin cats n dogs out here n the rider got all wet,.,.gonna b sunny soon so see ya in traffic,., :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 17 2010, 05:02 AM~19090217
> *thinkin bout doin 2 pumps 10 batteries n TEN switches
> 
> becaue when i grow up i wanna be like elco on ten switches, :biggrin: .,.hahaha
> ...


lmfao! wut it do fam yeh gotm and putm on,my ride just not doin good at all bra.frnt wnt perform like it should i got 5 ta the nose,and it's raisin weak as hell and cliccin and shit.....man i just dunno,but fuc it how you rollin?good i hope, save sum of that traffic fa me nxt summer,dude name tommy from classic customs spose ta come get it on thanksgivin.....yeh fuc a turkey, they sell'm errday all day,but yeh lomie im stressed,smith and chassis suks dic and can bath aftawards in sufuric acid=diss


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

slinkies or bouncy houses cars that need coils
squeakers< thats a given


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

_*WAT IT DO HOMIE*_


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 22 2010, 03:21 PM~19134545
> *lmfao! wut it do fam yeh gotm and putm on,my ride just not doin good at all bra.frnt wnt perform like it should i got 5 ta the nose,and it's raisin weak as hell and cliccin and shit.....man i just dunno,but fuc it how you rollin?good  i hope, save sum of  that traffic fa me nxt summer,dude name tommy from classic customs spose ta come get it on thanksgivin.....yeh fuc a turkey, they sell'm errday all day,but yeh lomie im stressed,smith and chassis suks dic and can bath aftawards in sufuric acid=diss
> *



wat up playa,.,.money short right now so ima wait on cutting her up,.,.
check em batteries big dawgcome thru homie we b here rollin any day n night it dont stop,.,.keep ya head up homie n take ur time n do one thing at a time ,.,.u kno how it goes big homie,.,.well catch u on the rebound playa,.,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:biggrin: _* Happy ThanksGiving *_ :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

happy turkey day to all the riders out there,.,.

do wat yall do best,.,.,.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lowrider slang for Bi= you like air and hydro's


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 26 2010, 03:58 AM~19167562
> *lowrider slang for Bi= you like air and hydro's
> *




hahahahahaaa


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 25 2010, 04:50 PM~19164778
> *happy turkey day to all the riders out there,.,.
> 
> do wat yall do best,.,.,.
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: _*NEED 2 SEE*_ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&st=4420


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Sep 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18668166
> *Brains blown out = convertable
> *


Brains blew means sunroof. Drop top is or rag top is a vert.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 27 2010, 06:58 PM~19178308
> *
> *


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 27 2010, 02:24 AM~19173835
> *:wow: :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: NEED 2 SEE :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&st=4420
> *



oh yeah that topic is funny,.,.they got sum wack ass shit in there,.,.

cant believe sum people do that to their rides,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 28 2010, 01:16 PM~19183155
> *oh yeah that topic is funny,.,.they got sum wack ass shit in there,.,.
> 
> cant believe sum people do that to their rides,.,.
> *


_*Hell yeah thats what i wass saying mufukas is crazy*_


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 27 2010, 07:58 PM~19178308
> *
> *



wat it do elco


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 27 2010, 09:32 PM~19179015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahah man where do u b gettin these lil funny faces frum

that mofo had me trippin for a minut,.,.   u kno,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 30 2010, 01:53 PM~19201798
> *wat it do elco
> *


chillin brabra! tryin ta keep it warm,hey would my pumps b ok in the trunk while winter u think?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WEST UP! Q-VOLE AP WHATS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 30 2010, 12:55 PM~19201809
> *hahahah  man where do u b gettin these lil funny faces frum
> 
> that mofo had me trippin for a minut,.,.     u kno,.,.
> *










http://www.clicksmilies.com/


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 30 2010, 03:31 PM~19202661
> *chillin brabra! tryin ta keep it warm,hey would my pumps b ok in the trunk while winter u think?
> *



wat it doo,.,.,.ur pumps gonna b okay in the trunk,.,.or u can put em in ur closet or garage ,.,.,.

it fuccin cold out here right now playa,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 30 2010, 03:39 PM~19202704
> *WEST UP! Q-VOLE AP WHATS GOOD HOMIE!
> *



ey wat up homie,.,.

u kno same ol same ol,.,.out n about always ridin in the streets,.,.

hows the family doin,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 30 2010, 08:09 PM~19205109
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha them shits r funny,,.,.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

CHINGY EYES = LATE MODEL LINCOLN TOWNCARS


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLCOUPE_@Dec 1 2010, 10:32 AM~19209380
> *CHINGY EYES = LATE MODEL LINCOLN TOWNCARS
> *



u talkin bout the 95-97 years,.,.

i havnt heard chingy eyes bfor,.,.iv heard of

BUG EYES=90-94 towncars,.,.

cute face or baby face or clean face =95-97 town cars

bubble linc= 98+ towncars


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

dam we gettin rain in the weekend.,,.

lowrider in the rain= free car wash,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

its friday aint got no job,.,.n there aint shit to do,.,.,.  



traffic time,.,.


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571918


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stubborn4life_@Dec 3 2010, 01:10 PM~19229344
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571918
> *




hope u get ur verts,,,.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

EY APHUSTLE.. ARE U FROM WASHINGTON OR OREGON???


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 4 2010, 06:35 PM~19239082
> *EY APHUSTLE.. ARE U FROM WASHINGTON OR OREGON???
> *


cali


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 5 2010, 12:49 AM~19242385
> *cali
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Dec 5 2010, 02:30 AM~19242857
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



yo wat up homie,.,.i fixed my seal so we good to go,.,.

hahaha i was out there in the cold like at 3 in the mornin workin on my shit,.,.


crackhead status,.,.hahahaha,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Dec 5 2010, 03:23 AM~19243025
> *:happysad:
> *



wat it do,.,u got any projects u workin on for the winter,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

boxies


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

underage= 13's and 14's


----------



## scrapy (Dec 9, 2010)

dang dowg thats sick


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

weighted down piece of shit!!!!!!lol 75% of lowriders


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 8 2010, 06:53 PM~19277824
> *underage= 13's and 14's
> *


 :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wat it do got the rider ready to do a parade,.,.

we had more than 40 lowriders out there cruizin bout * different car clubs showed up to support,..,

good lookin everyone = thank you


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 07:40 PM~19303813
> *wat it do got the rider ready to do a parade,.,.
> 
> we had more than 40 lowriders out there cruizin bout * different car clubs showed up to support,..,
> ...



hahah meant to say bout 8 different car clubs with sum super clean riders,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Dec 5 2010, 03:23 AM~19243025
> *:happysad:
> *



alex u faka

how bout this lincoln,.,.u like,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

shoes= rims


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 07:52 PM~19303878
> *alex u faka
> 
> how bout this lincoln,.,.u like,.,.
> ...


thats pretty cool i saw a 94 TC 6 door a few years back for 1000 it was bad ass but no where to park it the dealer didnt want it it was worth at least 5 but he wanted the space


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

dat mafukka sweet dawg lmao! wuuuuut up ap!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Dec 13 2010, 09:49 PM~19320222
> *dat mafukka sweet dawg lmao! wuuuuut up ap!
> *



wat it do homie,.,.

we out here chillin,.,.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 10:52 PM~19303878
> *alex u faka
> 
> how bout this lincoln,.,.u like,.,.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 06:52 PM~19303878
> *alex u faka
> 
> how bout this lincoln,.,.u like,.,.
> ...


Damm thats some crazy ass shit..I like that


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Dec 16 2010, 08:07 AM~19341833
> *Damm thats some crazy ass shit..I like that
> *



we be rollin,.,.it dont stop,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Dec 16 2010, 10:03 AM~19342672
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 damn thats off the hook


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

its rainin out here n we bout to hit traffic,.,.it dont stop,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

a white girl once said ""3 wheelie ""

meanin 3 wheel motion,.,.i had to school her real quick,.,.


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

to da wheels fall off


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

D's to me means daytons i got mad the day this ***** tryed taking this slang lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd9Mg1ifY6c


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

sorry dont knw how to put a video


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Wudup AP. Hell of a drive yesterday!!! I'm ready to do it again


----------



## RUMBLE (Nov 8, 2010)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Jan 2 2011, 08:37 AM~19480496
> *D's to me means daytons i got mad the day this ***** tryed taking this slang lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd9Mg1ifY6c
> *



yeah i hear u on that big dog,.,.he was talkin bout big bodies n lacs n wanting to put sum D's on it so i was like sicc,.,.i heard it on the radio,.,.den i saw the video n i was OHH FUCCKK NAWW,.,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jan 2 2011, 12:35 PM~19481798
> *:wow:
> *



yo wat it do big homie watcha been upto.,,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jan 2 2011, 12:38 PM~19481821
> *Wudup AP. Hell of a drive yesterday!!! I'm ready to do it again
> 
> 
> ...



yo wat it do big dogg,.,.it was a good as 4 hour drive wit 9 loriders inda line,.,.fasho we gotta dot it again,.,.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

duece=62 chevy impala
tre=63 impala
ace =61 impala
TC=TOWNCAR
LAC=CADILLAC
FLAMIN UP=SCRAPE PLATES
LET THE DOGGS OUT=CRACKIN YA GLASS PACKS

SPOKES,CHINAS,D'S,WIRES,twistaz=DAYTONS


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 03:20 PM~19483121
> *yo wat it do big dogg,.,.it was a good as 4 hour drive wit 9 loriders inda line,.,.fasho we gotta dot it again,.,.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

CALILAC= cady frm cali :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

OH SHIT.,,.thats wat u say when popo is behind u,.,.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Jan 2 2011, 08:37 AM~19480496
> *D's to me means daytons i got mad the day this ***** tryed taking this slang lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd9Mg1ifY6c
> *


 :roflmao: throw some D's on that


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 03:18 PM~19483102
> *yo wat it do big homie watcha been upto.,,.
> *


 yooooo wut up ap! im in traffic too piccin up these hoez fa some a dat tiger head lol.its fun while hoppin,lmfao


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jan 7 2011, 08:27 PM~19535611
> *yooooo wut up ap! im in traffic too piccin up these hoez fa some a dat tiger head lol.its fun while hoppin,lmfao
> *


















oh fasho ,.,.we gotta do it big dogg,.,.trafficin n hoein,.,.

u already kno,.,.


:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

wut u bra bra! c da mouth on dat tric? yeeeeeehh! some da tiga head,dat beautiful beast mouth! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: in beastmode action


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

no mo slAng? hell i could go on fa yrs! wut up ap! fenna head=go) ta=to) louisville,ky ta ge pump fixed.dun= :uh: blew up tha=frnt=front)pump already hoppuin in traffic :biggrin: ******=people) like me whu=swerv=avoid)around hattaz=spiteful people) ridin=drvin) dolo=down low/solo,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jan 14 2011, 07:40 PM~19599950
> *no mo slAng? hell i could go on fa yrs! wut up ap! fenna head=go) ta=to) louisville,ky ta ge pump fixed.dun= :uh: blew up tha=frnt=front)pump already hoppuin in traffic :biggrin: ******=people) like me whu=swerv=avoid)around hattaz=spiteful people) ridin=drvin) dolo=down low/solo,
> *



ahaha ah shit big dog u kno there aint to many creative minds out here,.,.

only a few can hang n bang n keep it steady,.,.= do shit n keep on doing it

shit big homie i just been out n bout bending corners =( 3 wheelin) big dawg,.,.shit dont stop out here = (hopping),.,.dont care if the world is ona stand still,.im not,.,.=( gonna stay in traffic),.,.

ey glad u got ur shit rolling and in traffic big dogg,.,.a busted pump u kno that come with the glory,.,.stay in traffic big dogg n watch it wit dem popos,.,.fuccers gave me 3 tickets this month alone,.












fuccem .,,.it is wat is n ima keep it that way
,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:0 :angry: fuc'm! its a bitch=(hard as hell) ta keep a movement,pecocks=around hea=here pullin err=everybody ova=over,i dont plan on get'n=getting) ticcets=u kno what iz iz! :biggrin but if they muddin then im im raisin above that shit=hittin my switch,so b safe lomie


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19600076
> *ahaha ah shit big dog u kno there aint to many creative minds out here,.,.
> 
> only a few can hang n bang n keep it steady,.,.= do shit n keep on doing it
> ...


damn datz some fucc'd up shit bro cops juz b fucc'n wit an ****** now n dayz huh shit ima catch a cop slipp'n ima throw some Ds on his shit and cut tha ma fucca and leave da ma fucca on tre


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 21 2011, 09:06 AM~19658494
> *damn datz some fucc'd up shit bro cops juz b fucc'n wit an ****** now n dayz huh shit ima catch a cop slipp'n ima throw some Ds on his shit and cut tha ma fucca  and leave da ma fucca on tre
> *


lmfao! im wit it


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 21 2011, 09:06 AM~19658494
> *damn datz some fucc'd up shit bro cops juz b fucc'n wit an ****** now n dayz huh shit ima catch a cop slipp'n ima throw some Ds on his shit and cut tha ma fucca  and leave da ma fucca on tre
> *




lol

thats sum fuunnyy shit,.,.

just leave that shit stuck on 3,.,.

yup bad staart to my year wit tickits,.,.fuccem,.,


clickers= wire rims with loose spokes,.


rollin through the hood with the clickers clickin,.,


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

noodlez=loose spokes, i seen that i heard it to when it rode by cliccin on some noodlez :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jan 24 2011, 03:14 PM~19684258
> *noodlez=loose spokes,  i seen that i heard it to when it rode by cliccin on some noodlez :biggrin:
> *



noodlez,.,.lol,.,.



STANDSTILL=


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

wassssup


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 08:42 AM~19691764
> *noodlez,.,.lol,.,.
> STANDSTILL=
> 
> ...


  i like dAt


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Jan 25 2011, 12:02 PM~19693306
> *wassssup
> *



wat it do big boss hogg,.,.

watcha been upto player,.,.

did u get dat damn tc yet,.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Jan 25 2011, 01:06 PM~19693768
> * i like dAt
> *



fasho wit it do big homie,.,.



oh u kno i try to do it big every single mufucin time,.,.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 08:04 PM~19697806
> *fasho wit it do big homie,.,.
> oh u kno i try to do it big every single mufucin time,.,.
> *


it iz wut it iz big lomeh!=lowridin homie,hitcha boi on da tx tip 270-994-8107,fenna get mobile


----------



## Classic - Landau (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

shit fucc a ticket i got unsafe baled tires and tail lights not working then we go to vegas for super show right when i hit the strip i get roll'd on thy let me go then we on way to after hop the nxt day and i get my car towed because my willy wonka tucc and tha cop said it was unsafe so i got ticket unsafe vehicle it wuz either get car towed to destination or get caught with illegal substances my nephew had weed and didnt tell me n shit but n e ways i get to the show the cops already telling everybody to leave lol a cop was being an ass because i was tol if i drive my car on street its going to the yard so this asshole cop tried tell'n me i cant park i wuz like wtf if i leave ima get roll'd and snatched up so yea n e ways long story short 1hr 1/2 later 30mins from home wheel bearing snapps my D with the drum still intact hits corner panel i slide for like 2 mins lol almost can into a ditch lol yea wut a day huh


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jan 31 2011, 09:55 PM~19752068
> *shit fucc a ticket i got unsafe baled tires and tail lights not working then we go to vegas for super show right when i hit the strip i get roll'd on thy let me go then we on way to after hop the nxt day and i get my car towed because my willy wonka tucc and tha cop said it was unsafe so i got ticket unsafe vehicle it wuz either get car towed to destination or get caught with illegal substances my nephew had weed and didnt tell me n shit but n e ways i get to the show the cops already telling everybody to leave lol a cop was being an ass because i was tol if i drive my car on street its going to the yard so this asshole cop tried tell'n me i cant park i wuz like wtf if i leave ima get roll'd and snatched up so yea n e ways long story short 1hr 1/2 later 30mins from home wheel bearing snapps my D with the drum still intact hits corner panel i slide for like 2 mins lol almost can into a ditch lol yea wut a day huh
> *



i hear u big dog,.,.this pig followed me fo bout 25 minuts bfore he pulled me over,.,.same ole shit racial profilin ,.,.da bastard said he got a call bout a suspect fittin my discription,.,.fucc em,.










:angry:


----------



## 309whiteboy (May 21, 2013)

big hubs (tru spokes), 20's (5.20 radial tires.........not 20 inch rims)


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Wally Doggin - smoking crack in your lowrider.


:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

twin60 said:


> duece=62 chevy impala
> tre=63 impala
> ace =61 impala
> TC=TOWNCAR
> ...


:thumbsup:

(ole school)
rubber bands= 5/20's
Box= 64 chevy
doughnut= small steering wheel 
a hat= sun roof/moon roof
brains blown out= moon roof
dinner plates= old bolt on spokes sort of like mcleans 
5th wheel =bumper kit
booty kit=bumper kit
in the wood= laying frame
betty davis eyes= 76 caprice grill and head lights
thigh warmers= skirts
la bamba's = thick 1" white walls 
Tuck=A-arm camber


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

OLD SCHOOL WORD- CALLING LOWRIDERS "SHORTS"


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

309whiteboy said:


> big hubs (tru spokes), 20's (5.20 radial tires.........not 20 inch rims)


 big hubs meant classics and 5.20s are Bias ply


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

"Pinche cosa" while pointing to whatever car part.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Perferct Score- Flipped off the trailer


----------



## peterfreeman (Jan 8, 2014)

only gate


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

****** mobile = what the whites call our cars


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RANFLA


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sooo what does a white guy with a lowrider call them then


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

The ryder


----------

